# Wilderness ... What's Up!



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure why, but I thought of you today.

Been a month or two since we heard about your situation.

I think it was left at ....

There is an investigation into your Ex and her Mother in regards to abusing the system (false allegations against you).

You were involved with a married woman, but you were cooling it until she decided if she was leaving her husband or not.

How are things?


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for asking I appreciate it. I will write an update tomorrow. Right now i am on my kindle which doesnt lend itself to writing a long response.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll update tomorrow. I don't have the time right now.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, that was quick! 

Learning can be a rough experience for some. Egh?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Wow, that was quick!
> 
> Learning can be a rough experience for some. Egh?


Apparently so.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Trying to decide if I need to get out the popcorn maker or the pepper spray.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Trying to decide if I need to get out the popcorn maker or the pepper spray.


Both! :rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn. WTF happened?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Man, I was hoping things were going better for him.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. WTF happened?


Believe me when I say you would want to bleach your eyeballs after reading the thread. And then curse yourself for wasting so much time reading it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Believe me when I say you would want to bleach your eyeballs after reading the thread. And then curse yourself for wasting so much time reading it.


:rofl:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

That was quick. He didn't even update before he got banned. Perhaps he was warned not to post about his situation again.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. WTF happened?


Well since he is banned and there will be no update, I thought I'd tell you that I love your username. I seriously considered picking Abe Froman as my user name but decided to go with something that kind of tells my story.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Naw, he got banned for comments in some other thread most likely.

He kinda came back raring to get into it. Shame, it seemed like he was making a little progress.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> Well since he is banned and there will be no update, I thought I'd tell you that I love your username. I seriously considered picking Abe Froman as my user name but decided to go with something that kind of tells my story.


Thanks! "Abe Froman" would have been hilarious!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Naw, he got banned for comments in some other thread most likely.
> 
> He kinda came back raring to get into it. Shame, it seemed like he was making a little progress.


If by progress you mean his thread got locked/closed and then he didn't have anywhere to rant delusions....then sure.....

This would be of help:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Unique Username said:


> If by progress you mean his thread got locked/closed and then he didn't have anywhere to rant delusions....then sure.....
> 
> This would be of help:


Yep pretty much. Unless perma banned I'm sure he will be back for drama thread of the year award though.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Zanne, he got himself banned again.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Guess who's back?

Guess Whos Back - YouTube


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

wilderness said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> Guess Whos Back - YouTube


Well to tell

Caddyshack - Well? We're Waiting - YouTube


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Well to tell
> 
> Caddyshack - Well? We're Waiting - YouTube


My favorite line of Caddyshack:



> Carl Spackler: Check me if I'm wrong Sandy, but if I kill all the golfers, they're gonna lock me up and throw away the key…


Caddyshack (1980) - Quotes - IMDb


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

wilderness said:


> My favorite line of Caddyshack:
> 
> 
> Caddyshack (1980) - Quotes - IMDb


Banned Again!!!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Knew it wouldn't be long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> Banned Again!!!


Does anybody know how many times you have to get banned before its permanent? I'm just curious in case I ever have a desire to commit suicide by mod on TAM. I kid....I kid....


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Not surprising, honestly. The guy just has too much bitterness and resentment to last very long on here. He'll have to learn to let it go, or at least learn when to keep his mouth shut, or he'll keep getting banned.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh lord, he was on the misogynist thread....


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup. Sure was.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> Oh lord, he was on the misogynist thread....


Shocking. A thread like that is to Wilderness what a light is to a bug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Shocking. A thread like that is to Wilderness what a light is to a bug.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

A "tribute" to Wilderness... Hope he finds his way...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I alternate between thinking he's a pos and feeling genuinely sorry for him. I honestly don't think he's right in the head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It had to have been a perma ban this time.

Wilderness. I really hope you find peace and tranquility in your heart.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

It _should_ be a perma ban. It's unfortunate, because so many people wanted and tried to help him, but he didn't want any of it. He pushed way awesome individuals who would have helped. I can't imagine that a lot of what he's going through in his life hasn't been a direct result of that personal habit.


----------

